# Life insurance policies



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to take out a 25-year life insurance and serious illness policy. I tried an Irish broker, who provided some good quotes, but they found that because I currently reside in Dubai, I cannot take out a policy, even though I maintain Irish bank accounts and will some day move back to Ireland.

Can anyone recommend some insurance providers for an expat like me?

Thanks,


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Try Zurich. I have been with them for many years, and found them excellent.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

we also have a policy with zurich, also for the house insurance. if you are an hsbc client you might get a discount.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

I am a HSBC client as it happens. Just curious, if you're currently resident in the UAE but might, over the course of the term, move to another country, how is this handled? I mean, the account that your premium is coming out of - does that need to be with a particular bank or in a particular country for the duration of the term? Or can it be changed hassle free? Similarly, can the account that the benefit would be paid to be located in a different country?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Amtmann said:


> I am a HSBC client as it happens. Just curious, if you're currently resident in the UAE but might, over the course of the term, move to another country, how is this handled? I mean, the account that your premium is coming out of - does that need to be with a particular bank or in a particular country for the duration of the term? Or can it be changed hassle free? Similarly, can the account that the benefit would be paid to be located in a different country?


when you go home, ditch the expat policy and start a new one. Premiums here will be higher for same level of cover..


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Amtmann said:


> I am a HSBC client as it happens. Just curious, if you're currently resident in the UAE but might, over the course of the term, move to another country, how is this handled? I mean, the account that your premium is coming out of - does that need to be with a particular bank or in a particular country for the duration of the term? Or can it be changed hassle free? Similarly, can the account that the benefit would be paid to be located in a different country?


i'm not an insurance agent so you'd have to call zurich and ask them about that. vantage mentions below that premiums here are higher, and that may well be the case, but may not want to necessarily "ditch" it if it's possible to simply renegotiate based on your changing circumstances.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Agreed - I'm 31 so long-term policies are available at very good premiums right now. I wouldn't like to start a premium from scratch when I'm 40. It would be much more expensive.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Amtmann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to take out a 25-year life insurance and serious illness policy. I tried an Irish broker, who provided some good quotes, but they found that because I currently reside in Dubai, I cannot take out a policy, even though I maintain Irish bank accounts and will some day move back to Ireland.
> 
> ...


Check with Friends Provident.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Amtmann said:


> Agreed - I'm 31 so long-term policies are available at very good premiums right now. I wouldn't like to start a premium from scratch when I'm 40. It would be much more expensive.


Does someone know what sort of annual premium and amount coverage are we talking about in early 30s? I have checked Zurich website, but they list all sort of banks and institutions. Does it mean I can approach any of this institution listed to obtain a quote and buy insurance? Doesn't Zurich have their own offices?


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Malbec said:


> Does someone know what sort of annual premium and amount coverage are we talking about in early 30s? I have checked Zurich website, but they list all sort of banks and institutions. Does it mean I can approach any of this institution listed to obtain a quote and buy insurance? Doesn't Zurich have their own offices?


A 25-year joint index-linked life insurance policy for 300k euro plus a 100k critical illness policy was coming out at around 98 euro per month for me when I got quotes from Ireland-based insurers. For every additional 100k on the life insurance policy, you could add around 10 euro per month.

I am currently in discussions with HSBC regarding a Zurich policy and am expecting to receive some quotes by end of business today.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*Please could those who wish to advertise or tout for business here, stop - there are so many of you who've tried, that if we left them all here this thread would become a directory of insurance companies. No, its an expat forum.

Anyone wishing to advertise properly needs to become a premium account holder Premium Subscription | Expat Forum*

Jo xxx


----------

